# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Mách bạn điểm mua ô mai ngon Hà Nội ngày tết

## yeuhanoi

Khi đi  sắm sửa Tết, chẳng bà nội trợ Hà Nội nào lại quên thêm vào giỏ hàng của  mình những hộp ô mai thật ngon và đẹp mắt để tiếp khách.                         



                        Ômai  là thứ đồ ăn khó có thể thiếu được trong hương vị tết ngày nay bởi nó  phong phú với đủ các vị mặn ngọt chua cay dễ chiều lòng tất cả mọi  người. Được làm từ rất nhiều nguyên liệu khác nhau để bạn có thể dễ dàng  chọn được những vị ngon nhất, hợp nhất cho mọi thành viên trong gia  đình và cho khách đến chơi nhà ngày tết.


_Ô mai có đủ vị dễ chiều lòng mọi người_


Bạn  khó có thể ra khỏi hàng ômai mà không mua theo một vài món cho gia  đình, có thể kể ra đây hàng loạt những ômai phổ biến trên thị trường  như: Mơ xào, khế khía, me chua cay, xí muội chanh, cóc xào, mận cơm dẻo,  sấu dầm, mứt chà là, mứt kiwi…




_Ngày tết thì ômai đóng hộp tiện dụng được ưa chuộng hơn là ômai bán theo lạng._

Bạn  có thể chọn cho nhà mình những hộp ômai chua chua, ngọt ngọt cho bọn  trẻ như mận cơm, trám ngọt…và những hộp ômai hơi cay cho người lớn sấu  cay, chanh cốm chua cay..




Bên  cạnh những hộp ômai đủ vị thì những hộp nho khô, đào không hạt, hồng  sấy, long nhãn hay táo tàu…cũng được nhiều bà nội trợ tìm mua. Giá của  mỗi hộp này khoảng từ 35.000đ đến 75.000đ 1 hộp 5 lạng tùy loại.



*Mách nhỏ những địa chỉ "vàng" cho bạn:*

*1. Ô Mai Hồng Lam:* 

Đây  là thương hiệu nổi tiếng và nhận được nhiều sự "ưu ái" nhất của người  tiêu dùng.  Có xuất phát điểm từ 16 Hàng Đường giờ đây ô mai Hồng Lam  đã  được "công nghiệp hóa" với nhiều cửa hàng cửa hiệu xuất hiện khắp  mọi ngõ ngách của Hà Nội. Điểm mạnh của loại ô mai này là sự đảm bảo vệ  vệ sinh. Tuy nhiên đây cũng là điểm hạn chế bởi với nhiều người, ô mai  ngon là phải sử dụng đồ dùng  thủ công, có bàn tay chăm chút của người  làm.


Giá mỗi loại ô mai tại đây dao  động từ 7.000-15.000 đồng/lạng. So với nhiều cửa hàng khác, mức giá ô  mai Hồng Lam thuộc loại trung bình, mẫu mã đẹp, thích hợp với việc mua  làm quà biếu.


*2. Phương Mai, Phố Huế:* 



Cửa hàng nằm trong ngõ bé tẹo cạnh mặt phố to đùng nổi tiếng với món sấu non bao tử ăn được cả hột.

*
3. Ô mai hàng Đường

*

Đã  từ lâu, Hàng Đường đã được gắn cho cái tên "phố ô mai" với những cái  tên nổi tiếng như Hồng Lam, Tiến Thịnh, Gia Lợi, Gia Thịnh... Thực ra, ô  mai Hàng Đường giờ tỏa khắp các ngõ ngách Hà Nội và được bày trang  trọng trong nhiều siêu thị lớn. Nhưng nếu muốn thưởng thức cả cái không  khí của phố cổ và thỏa thuê nếm thử các loại ô mai thì Hàng Đường vẫn là  địa chỉ lựa chọn số 1.

*
4. Ô mai Vạn Lợi 48A Hàng Da*



Với  nhiều người Hà Thành, hàng ô mai Vạn Lợi là địa chỉ số một mỗi dịp Tết  đến xuân về. Một cửa hàng nhỏ xíu không hào hoa lấp lánh nhưng lại là  một thế giới ô mai với hương vị và màu sắc đầy quyến rũ. Hai món  ngon  nhất tại quán chính là Mận và mơ xào chua ngọt. Quả mận dày, khía đều,  dẻo cắn ngập răng, vị ngọt vừa, hơi chua, hơi cay, ăn rất vào. Mơ xào  màu vàng hơn, óng, dẻo quẹo ăn dôi hơi mận một chút. Ô mai Vạn Lợi so  với các hàng khác, giá đắt hơn từ 10-20%. Nhưng ai một lần thưởng thức  đều phải công nhận "đắt sắt ra miếng". Thêm nữa, có một loại ô mai chỉ  có trong dịp Tết tại đây mà bạn nên tranh thủ mua. Đó là ô mai quất.   Quả quất khía năm cánh, màu cam, ăn dẻo, thơm cay vị đặc trưng. Ngon  nhất là mẻ ô mai quất áp chảo, cháy cạnh, vị thơm vô cùng. Điểm đặc biệt  nhất, chủ quán bắt đầu bán món  này vào ngày ông Công, ông Táo (23  tháng Chạp). Đến 28 Tết, là hết hàng.


Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## sacpin

nhìn mà cứ nuốt nước bọt ừng ực  :cuoi1:

----------

